# mp3 wiedergeben



## MiRaMC (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
für mein aktuelles Projekt muss ich wissen, wie man eine mp3-Datei mit dem Windows Media Player öffnet und abspielt (oder besser gleich mit dem dafür eigestellten Player). 
Man wird das wohl über Runtime.getRuntime().exec(""); machen. 
Meine bisherigen Versuche schlugen aber fehl. Ich bin zwar soweit, dass ich den Player starten kann, aber die datei wird nicht wiedergegeben, es gibt nur eine Fehlermeldung.
Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/202782-mp3-dateien-mit-java-abspielen.html?highlight=abspielen

Gruß Tom


----------



## flashray (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo MiRaMC,

alternativ könntest du auch das JDIC package verwenden. Damit kannst du einfach per:

Desktop.open("dateiname.dateiendung");

eine beliebige Datei mit dem zugehörigen Standardprogramm öffnen.

https://jdic.dev.java.net/documentation/Examples.html
https://jdic.dev.java.net/


Vg Erdal


----------

